# Current creek



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I stop by current creek on monday, and wow all i can say is BUSY BEAVERS, i went to a place i used to fish alot, it's about a 1/2 mile long and it only had 2 beaver dams on the section.

Well it's been 6- 7 years sense i been back up there, and wow it just one dam after another i felt like i was climbing a stair case of beaver dams, there was one side channel that had 3 dams in about 70-80 ft and each one was 4 ft higher then the other, the back dam had to be 10 ft higher then the creek, it was something to see what they can biuld.

But also sucks, they flooded all the good holes and runs that were in that half mile sec, so there is a good question, do this many dams in a short space, are they good for the creek, and the fish???

Anyway i did catch 2 small browns, before i gave up climbing dams and trying to find ways around them. 

I did check some other south slope unita creeks but they are all still running pretty high, maybe a couple more weeks they will be good.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

100% correct. Currant Creek is a joke and really a waste of time since the state has let the beavers take over. Nothing more fun than tearing up your waders on pointed sticks, sinking knee deep in sulfur mud, climbing slick beaver dams, to spook fifty 9 inch stunted browns on your first false cast. Then climb the next beaver dam and do it again. Repeat all day long. NO thanks. Currant is a really cool place if they can get the beaver population under control.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

TNT......Dyn-O MITE!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

??

Love the beaver dams. Yeah there are usually some smaller fish, but there's usually a lunker or two as well. On some streams, the dams are the only spots you'll find any size at all to the fish. 

I've wanted to try the dams on Currant Creek, but always end up at the lake instead.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> ??
> 
> Love the beaver dams. Yeah there are usually some smaller fish, but there's usually a lunker or two as well. On some streams, the dams are the only spots you'll find any size at all to the fish.
> 
> I've wanted to try the dams on Currant Creek, but always end up at the lake instead.


I love beaver dams as well LOAH but the ones on CC have gotten out of control. It's nothing BUT beaver dams. Usually the only really productive beaver ponds are newer ones. They soon become silted in and lose their fertility.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The problems with the dams at currant creek vs. other places is that currant creek is a tailwater, meaning it is controlled by a dam. It does not blow out from high water like many streams where you find beaver dams (just like many of those on several south slope streams.) High water scours the silt buildup and actually deepens the run going into to the beaver pond. This does not take place at currant because it runs around 30 cfs year round. High siltation also causes havoc on the once abundant large macroinvertebrate insect population such as golden stones, green drakes, and yellow sally stones. This makes for stunted fish on average.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Beavers are my favorite animal. I love the fury little critters.
Soft and fuzzy..


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I did well there over Memorial Day, after i figured out how not to scare them out while approaching the pond. But i picked up 3 nice browns in about 30 min. right before dusk. on a brass blue fox. It took me a little while figuer out i had to come in behind the dam and fish upstream. Then once i was sure i've spooked em i would wade up to the dam and cast into the next pond up. It seemed to be the ticket. There are some nice ones in there.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Broncbuster there is nothing better than a beaver hopefully no one will go and put the wood to them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> The problems with the dams at currant creek vs. other places is that currant creek is a tailwater, meaning it is controlled by a dam. It does not blow out from high water like many streams where you find beaver dams (just like many of those on several south slope streams.) High water scours the silt buildup and actually deepens the run going into to the beaver pond. This does not take place at currant because it runs around 30 cfs year round. High siltation also causes havoc on the once abundant large macroinvertebrate insect population such as golden stones, green drakes, and yellow sally stones. This makes for stunted fish on average.


+ 1000, I have heard the glory days of CC were pretty spectacular.
And Size Matters... o-|| :lol: :O||:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought Currant Creek got a flush a month ago to deal with this


----------

